# Why's this being ignored?



## hitchicken

"Harry Reid" BLM China "solar farm" son "land grab" "desert tortoise"

Google this.  What's going on?


----------



## mamatutu

I am so glad you posted this.  It is being ignored because the government is acting badly (out of their jurisdiction/Constitution).  You hit it on the head!  That is why it is being ignored in the Obama butt kissing media.  I read this on Drudge yesterday, and have watched the news. This is what is really going on, otherwise it would be a State issue, and a non-issue in the media.  Americans being beat down one rancher/individual at a time for political gain, and riches.  Don't people find it funny that the Feds are involved in a State issue?  Go figure.  When will Harry Reid drop dead?  I don't wish ill will on anyone, but Harry is a horse of a different color, so I make a few exceptions.  So is Pelosi.  Look up her history and her shenanigans about her husband, and his empire.  Obama lubs them! Take from the hard working rich and give to the lying political rich.  Nauseating.  Period.  All the nonsense about income equality is a joke to say the least.  I hope true Americans can survive this administration.  My hub was all about if they fire on the ranchers, he is there!  Oh, God.  I hope this situation ends well.  I look at it as a skirmish for independence, and we all know what happened with that.


----------



## GURPS

ahem:

http://forums.somd.com/threads/288307-since-this-is-Alex-Jones


----------



## hitchicken

So where's CNN, MSNBC, Fox, WashPo & Huffington Post?


----------



## PJay

hitchicken said:


> So where's CNN, MSNBC, Fox, WashPo & Huffington Post?



Ignore mode, as usual.


----------



## Larry Gude

It's not being ignored. 

http://www.powerlineblog.com/archiv...-ranch-ends-with-photo-of-the-year-so-far.php




> It still isn’t clear what the crisis was all about. Rumor has it that Reid wants the land for a giant solar farm that would be supplied by a Chinese company and, presumably, subsidized by the federal government. Reid’s son is apparently a participant in the deal. Whether that is true, I haven’t yet tried to figure out. One thing I will say with some certainty, however, is that tortoises had little or nothing to do with it.
> 
> It remains to be seen whether there will be much fallout from the Bundy confrontation. The root of the problem is the fact that the federal government owns most of the Western states, including more than 80% of the State of Nevada. That strikes me as completely irrational, and I don’t understand why there isn’t a stronger movement to turn most of that land over to local management.


----------



## hitchicken

Powerlineblog.com?  Infowars.com?  Give me a break.  Even theblaze.com is ignoring this one.   Where's the main news media?


----------



## Larry Gude

hitchicken said:


> Powerlineblog.com?  Infowars.com?  Give me a break.  Even theblaze.com is ignoring this one.   Where's the main news media?



Well, the links are on Drudge. That means an awful many people see it. A major news source say, FOX, is probably trying to make sure of the story first as even powerline isn't claiming it to be fact. I can't help you if you want it to be a fact unless and until there is evidence AND a good story. If right wing interests are involved, like Benghazi, like Gun runner, don't expect much.


----------



## NewsJunky

The BLM pulled back after the Reid connection to this land was mentioned by some woman connected to the farm on Fox News yesterday morning.    Pretty obvious.....


----------



## NewsJunky

I doubt this is over.....   too much money involved.    They will go after that ranch in some other manner.


----------



## NewsJunky

Main news media too busy protecting their boy Reid.


----------



## GURPS

Larry Gude said:


> Well, the links are on Drudge. That means an awful many people see it.



:this:



> A major news source say, FOX, is probably trying to make sure of the story first as even powerline isn't claiming it to be fact.
> 
> I can't help you if you want it to be a fact unless and until there is evidence AND a good story.
> 
> *If right wing interests are involved, like Benghazi, like Gun runner, don't expect much.*






huh ? ... you mean the State Run Media will ignore it ? if Reid is caught in the cookie jar ?


----------



## Larry Gude

GURPS said:


> huh ? ... you mean the State Run Media will ignore it ? if Reid is caught in the cookie jar ?



The reason Benghazi has no real traction is because a real investigation would show GOP support for it. Romney even suggested it, getting weapons into the 'right' hands, during the campaign. That it went bad is one thing. That both sides were for it is a whole other deal. 

Gun runner was a Bush era scheme. That Obama's people went with it can't cover up where the idea came from. 

So, if their are GOP interests involved in this wind farm, contractors, shippers, engineers, ties to politicians, financing, that could be an issue making it a scandal.


----------



## PJay

NewsJunky said:


> I doubt this is over.....   too much money involved.    They will go after that ranch in some other manner.



I doubt as well. I would fear sleep for a while.


----------



## PJay

http://mobile.wnd.com/2014/04/reid-smelling-anything-but-rosy-in-ranch-fight/



Long read but interesting.


----------



## GURPS

Larry Gude said:


> Gun runner was a Bush era scheme. That Obama's people went with it can't cover up where the idea came from.





only similar in the fact both programs involved guns .... are you actually trying to suggest both are identical ?


Obama's program was WAY different - and left to run, 100's of weapons going across the border, Bush Admin. officials actually evaluate the fact they could not control the weapons, and shut the program down 


and finally on The Blaze'
'

*Is Harry Reid Involved? Seven Answers to Seven Questions You’re Probably Asking Right Now About the Nevada Rancher Situation*

*7. DOES SEN. HARRY REID HAVE A CONNECTION TO THE BUREAU OF LAND MANAGEMENT?*

In a way, yes.

The new head of the Bureau of Land Management recently served as senior policy adviser to Nevada’s Democratic Sen. Harry Reid.

Neil Kornze, 35, left Reid’s office (where he managed public land issues) in 2011 to join the Bureau of Land Management as senior adviser to the director. He later became the deputy director for policy and programs in 2013.

The U.S. Senate then voted 71-28 on April 8, 2014, to confirm Kornze as the new director of the agency.

*6. IS HARRY REID WORKING WITH THE CHINESE TO FORCE THE BUNDYS OUT? *

The facts don’t support it.

Reid and his son, Rory, were both deeply involved in a deal with the Chinese-owned ENN Energy Group to build a $5 billion solar farm in Laughlin, Nevada. But that is roughly 177 miles away from Bundy’s 150-acre ranch in Bunkerville, Nev., and 213 miles from the federally owned Gold Butte area where Bundy ‘s cattle graze, according to Google Maps.

It’s worth noting that Rory Reid is the former chair of the Clark County commission (Clark County is located near the Gold Butte area). He left in 2011 to work for a Las Vega law firm representing ENN.

But despite the Reids’ best attempts to secure the land for ENN, and despite the Bureau of Land Management expressing concerns that “trespass cattle” could complicate plans to use land in the Gold Butte area for “offsite mitigation for impacts from solar development,” it was all in vain: The Chinese company eventually shelved the project in June 2013 when it failed to find a customer. The deal is over and the proposed construction will not happen.


----------



## Hijinx

Everybody knows why it is being ignored.

The media is on the side of the Dems.

That farmer-rancher is toast. The Government will ruin him one way or another. I would bet the IRS is knee deep in his returns right now and the EPA will want his water rights , or maybe he has a pond he dug without a permit. I would not be surprised to read about a SWAT team hitting his home at 3 in the morning.


----------



## hitchicken

Sorry, GURPS.  The Blaze is caving on this one for some reason...  and its readers aren't very happy about it (judging by some of the comments).


----------



## GURPS

hitchicken said:


> Sorry, GURPS.  The Blaze is caving on this one for some reason...  and its readers aren't very happy about it (judging by some of the comments).





yeah I saw that - unhappy readers ...... Dana Losch has a good article up .... I posted it in the Alex Jones Thread


----------



## hitchicken

So much for item #6 of the Blaze article.  Infowars has just published a March 2014 photo of Reid breaking ground for a new solar farm on the property.


----------



## GURPS

you mean this one:

http://www.infowars.com/flashback-sen-reid-breaks-ground-for-nevada-solar-farm-near-bundy-ranch/


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> you mean this one:
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/flashback-sen-reid-breaks-ground-for-nevada-solar-farm-near-bundy-ranch/



So how do Solar Farms help the turtles?


----------

